# Question: Gun in a movie.



## I_Hunt_Liberals (Dec 1, 2004)

Which gun was Kevin Costner using at the end of the movie "3000 Miles To Graceland"? Looked to me like it was a Colt M4 with 100 round snail drums.
Any deas??


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If the first topic doesn't answer it, I assure you the second won't either. Not to mention it's not like this is a serious or important matter.


----------



## I_Hunt_Liberals (Dec 1, 2004)

Important to me!


----------

